# Child safe wood finishes



## KingBowzer (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello all, I'm curious about child safe wood finishes. My wife and I welcomed our son into the world on Nov. 22nd, for which I made him a rattle. Given that any newborn/infant is going to put anything in their mouths this rattle is also gonna be a teether. I used mineral oil given that its food safe, but I was curious about any other finishes that would be food safe but also give more luster than mineral oil does. Attached is a picture of said rattle

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 15, 2020)

I don’t know about the finish but,congrats on the baby.


----------



## KingBowzer (Dec 15, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> I don’t know about the finish but,congrats on the baby.


I appreciate that, he's our little miracle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 15, 2020)

@FranklinWorkshops this is right up your alley!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2020)

Congratulations on the baby and that's a cool rattle! Shellac is a safe finish provided you let it fully cure.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Maverick (Dec 15, 2020)

Congratulations. Does the design and symbols on the rattle have any significant meaning?


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 15, 2020)

Congrats on your newborn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KingBowzer (Dec 15, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Congratulations. Does the design and symbols on the rattle have any significant meaning?


My wife decided on woodland creatures for the nursery decor so the rattle is an attempt to resemble the features of a fox. Originally the two ears, the seperation of the tail and where the tip of the tail meets the right side "tuft of fur" were kept free of the mineral oil, cause the contrast between finished and unfinished made it look more fox-like with the dark orange of the cherry versus the sanded unfinished lighter orange. Unfortunately ended up having to finish the entire thing though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## KingBowzer (Dec 15, 2020)

Tony said:


> Congratulations on the baby and that's a cool rattle! Shellac is a safe finish provided you let it fully cure.


I will have to give the shellac a shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Dec 15, 2020)

I think beeswax and mineral oil mix could give you some more luster

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KingBowzer (Dec 15, 2020)

Tony said:


> Congratulations on the baby and that's a cool rattle! Shellac is a safe finish provided you let





Gonzalodqa said:


> I think beeswax and mineral oil mix could give you some more luster


I've never used beeswax i assume it has a similar consistency as paste wax, is that something I should 1:1 ratio and mix to an even consistency?


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2020)

KingBowzer said:


> I've never used beeswax i assume it has a similar consistency as paste wax, is that something I should 1:1 ratio and mix to an even consistency?


For a paste wax consistency use 4 mineral oil to 1 beeswax. Warm the mineral oil and melt the wax into it. I apply it warm for cutting boards, soaks in better if its warm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 15, 2020)

Gonzalodqa said:


> I think beeswax and mineral oil mix could give you some more luster


I agree with Gonzalo. Beeswax emulsified in food grade mineral oil is used for lots of children's toys. I personally make that finish with organic jojoba oil that is extremely safe and is used in many cosmetics. The best commercial product similar to this is sold under the brand name of "Walrus Oil" and it is a mixture of beeswax, coconut oil, food grade mineral oil and vitamin E. You can buy it on Amazon and Walmart.com 
I use it for cutting boards and children's toys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 15, 2020)

Larry just answered while I was typing.

For something that a baby is going to be chewing on (sooner or later), I would probably use Tony's mix. Shellac is perfectly safe as well, but several coats are needed to get a nice finish, and you will need several days to make sure all the solvent is evaporated.

Mineral oil and wax is not a long lasting treatment, but is the easiest to reapply, (which it will need if you care about the appearance), and is food safe with no added solvents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 15, 2020)

KingBowzer said:


> Hello all, I'm curious about child safe wood finishes. My wife and I welcomed our son into the world on Nov. 22nd, for which I made him a rattle. Given that any newborn/infant is going to put anything in their mouths this rattle is also gonna be a teether. I used mineral oil given that its food safe, but I was curious about any other finishes that would be food safe but also give more luster than mineral oil does. Attached is a picture of said rattle
> 
> View attachment 198134


Great design. Congratulations to you and your wife. 
Here are some toys you might want to make for him to teach grasping, shape recognition and eye-hand coordination. I sell lots of these on my Etsy site. They all have the beeswax/jojoba oil finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2020)

This is how I make a food safe finish. I use it on lots of things, even on turnings on the lathe. Only thing I do that's aittle different is I add a little carnuba wax so last a little longer and polishes up nice. I make a good size batch of it and then bottle it up, you can sell it with cutting boards or give it away to friends and family.




__





Food safe finish


This is how I make a food safe cutting board and wood utensil finish. First I gather up all my tools and supplies. Food grade mineral oil, bee's wax, carnauba wax, double boiler, measuring cup, and the shop hot plate, also some jars and containers to pour the finish in. I used a hammer and...



woodbarter.com


----------



## KingBowzer (Dec 15, 2020)

Wow I never expected so many responses for different finishes so now I've got a few different ones to try out. I've been looking for different toys and things I can make for him to aid with development so I really appreciate the picture of the toys as well as the different finishes to try. Thank you all so much

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey @FranklinWorkshops cant you use walrus oil for something like this? That’s food safe as well, I ordered a bottle like you told me, just haven’t used it yet.


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 16, 2020)

Oh, and congrats on your son. I have a 3 year old and a 9 month old. Both are boys. Love them to death!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 16, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> Hey @FranklinWorkshops cant you use walrus oil for something like this? That’s food safe as well, I ordered a bottle like you told me, just haven’t used it yet.


Yes, it is safe to use for children's toys as well as all food contact wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KingBowzer (Dec 16, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Yes, it is safe to use for children's toys as well as all food contact wood.


All of these different finish ideas are great as im about to start another cutting board for my brother in law and his girlfriend for christmas/housewarming


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 16, 2020)

#1 wife (grandmother superior) would make comments concerning the sharp corners and the knots in the spinners and the edge of the frame. We raised three boys and we're going on 6 grandchildren right now. Kids are rough on stuff.

Alan


----------



## KingBowzer (Dec 16, 2020)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> #1 wife (grandmother superior) would make comments concerning the sharp corners and the knots in the spinners and the edge of the frame. We raised three boys and we're going on 6 grandchildren right now. Kids are rough on stuff.
> 
> Alan


Forgive me, I'm not 100% certain what you mean. The knot I see, its actually more the very edge of the original knot that has been cut away leaving behind mainly surface discoloration if I recall correctly. Since its been pointed out I really ought to double check that to be certain


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 16, 2020)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not criticizing your work or the project. Baby's mouths are tender and any little rough edge can be a problem. The place right by your little finger seems a bit sharp. 

I like the idea of making the baby toys yourself. They become heirlooms.

Alan


----------



## KingBowzer (Dec 16, 2020)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not criticizing your work or the project. Baby's mouths are tender and any little rough edge can be a problem. The place right by your little finger seems a bit sharp.
> 
> I like the idea of making the baby toys yourself. They become heirlooms.
> 
> Alan


Constructive criticism generally leads to individual improvement. I see what you mean now, I sanded everything down to 400 grit so I don't believe there's any sharp edges, although I will verify tonight. There is a tiny amount of depth to that spot though, so its quite possible you just saved me a doctors visit in the future lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 17, 2020)

Just purchased a gallon of food grade mineral oil on Amazon for delivery Saturday. Good deal

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 17, 2020)

First, congratulations on the new baby Joshua. 

I'm surprised that & curious why natural oil finishes like Tung Oil, Linseed, even Walnut oil weren't mentioned by anybody? I guess under some circumstances you may need to be leary of nut oils due to possible allergies if you don't know who the items are going to and when I mention any of these oils I'm not speaking of the mass market, big box store stuff that can be very toxic. 
I use only 100% pure Tung or Linseed oils on my carved wood bowls & carved spoons/scoops/ladles. Not only is it pure enough to eat, I'd think it would be a much better finish. Just recently took a bottle of nutritional Flax Oil that had expired and turned it into pure Linseed oil. Haven't had a chance to finish anything with it yet, but I'd have no reservations at all using it on items an infant would put in their mouths. Certain food grade pigments can be mixed with it as well to make colored paints.

I know they call it "food safe" but I've never been a fan of "mineral oil" as it's a petroleum distillate. Not what I consider the greatest finish either.


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 17, 2020)

From Google:

"Raw *linseed oil*, extracted from flax seeds, has a good appearance. However it has a lower water resistance and a long curing time. Do not use boiled *linseed oil*. It is considered toxic and not *food*-*safe*."

*"Walnut oil* hardens into a *food safe*, satin finish for bowls, butcher blocks, utensils, and other wood products. It's a slow drying *oil* that will cure faster in a warmer environment; and room temperature is typically best."

"Among natural finishes, *tung oil* surpasses shellac and linseed *oil* in hardness, durability, and water resistance. It's also *food*-*safe*, once cured."


So, I learned something today. I figured Walnut oil was okay but would not have thought that linseed (except for boiled) or tung oil were food safe. 


I don't have any raw linseed oil or Walnut oil, but I do have tung oil. I use the boiled linseed oil on gunstocks, knife handles and various tool handles (wooden). 

I'll have to try some of them. I've always used mineral oil/beeswax mixture or straight mineral oil. Reapplication is constant.


Alan


----------

